# Voice over IP (VoIP) τεχνολογίες και software > Skype, Betamax, Sip Providers >  CallingCredit αποτυχια εξερχομένων, "486 busy here"

## xaris333

Το έχει παρατηρήσει κανείς άλλος απο χθες?

----------


## Sakis206

> Το έχει παρατηρήσει κανείς άλλος απο χθες?


Οχι. Χρησιμοποιεις την δικιά τους εφαρμογή ή μέσω sip;

----------


## xaris333

Freepbx ειναι με sip.

Δε το κάνει σε ολα τα νουμερα.

----------


## Sakis206

> Freepbx ειναι με sip.
> 
> Δε το κάνει σε ολα τα νουμερα.


Κάποιο θεματακι θα έχει ο sip server τους.

----------


## to Pontiki

Σε μένα όλα κανονικά (μέσω της εφαρμογής).

----------

